# can you show me your lurchers please?



## frankie7 (17 October 2010)

there was an article in the last your dog magazine about them so we are considering them for dog no 3.  

What make ups of lurchers do you have, (i quite like the shaggy ones) are they good with other dogs and can they be ok with cats if bought up with them as puppies?  we have 2 cats already and they rule the house!


----------



## Bosworth (17 October 2010)

Poppy is now 4 years old. A first cross Bedlington xWhippet. She was bred by a pest controller to work. And she is phenomenally fast against rabbits and rats. Totally trainable. We take her on the moors with us, loose through sheep, cattle and ponies and she just ignores them all.  She is only about 19inches tall and I swear she is part cat. Happily chases and kills, will run for miles and miles, but then curls up in a ball and sleeps for hours. She is great with cats, adores our tom cat, Bob. But they play together wonderfully. Bob and Poppy actually used to go hunting for rabbits together and i would be able to sit at my desk in the office at home and watch the two of them coming down our fields carrying a rabbit each. My other dog Boz was 6 months old when I got him, he had never seen cats and initially he tried to chase. But a couple of big tellings off and he was fine with cats. In fact he also adores Bob. You can often find both dogs and Bob sharing a bowl of dog food in our kitchen. I have had 3 lurchers and have never had a problem with them and my own cats,however they will see off anyother cat that ventures on to their property. I know they would never kill it but they will certainly chase it off. 
Be careful about what cross you get. I was always recommended a first cross not a second or further cross as the resulting puppy is a bit of a lucky dip. if you want a shaggy cross then the bedlingtonx whippet or a bedlington xgreyhound


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (17 October 2010)

Saluki/greyhound/other!
Whippet/bedlington/whippet x 2
Saluki/greyhound/whippet

If brought up with cats can be fine in the home, spotting one across the field might be a different matter!

Forgot to add, they look throughly p.s.ed off - daughter had been 'training' them in the garden!


----------



## CAYLA (17 October 2010)

I will try my best, I have a few lurcher types and deal with rescues alot, so will find what I can in photo bucket, but may have to do a few posts as I will get timed out.
I have had lurcher types for about 15 years and I find then very versatile dogs, they make fab pets and fab workers easy IMO to train and they can indeed live with cats, I have 4 cats and 2 live outdoors roaming abour wit the lurchers, and my lurchers are also worked, so again with good training they can be fab.
My own dog he is cocking his leg on a plant e is a shaggy dude





My shaggy boy and bull x lurcher girl working





My bull x whippey up close (she is rather tank like)





A broken rescue whippey x grey





A gruesome close up





A rescue we had in saluki girl





A puppy greyhound I rehomed to HHO'er Rinkydink





A wheaton type x lurcher






I will post now b4 it kicks me out but will find somemore rescues and my shaggy lurcher.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (17 October 2010)

blazingsaddles said:









Saluki/greyhound/other!
Whippet/bedlington/whippet x 2
Saluki/greyhound/whippet

If brought up with cats can be fine in the home, spotting one across the field might be a different matter!

Forgot to add, they look throughly p.s.ed off - daughter had been 'training' them in the garden!
		
Click to expand...

BS I have never seen your lot before, they are totally stunning


----------



## CAYLA (17 October 2010)

Maizey the shagga muffin





A shaggy bot also rehomed










MY own lurcher (a propper shaggy boy) he is a bedlington x grehound x deerhound x greyhound





And again (flint with his little whippet sister) on the settee





And again on the sand dunes





Gem the wheaton X again, she was a rescue cam ein when she was a meer baby





A cool picci of my blue brindle whippey x grey boy (nearest) my little blue whippet and Carey R's Amy (Lurchers/sight hounds are by definition(sette huggers)





The cats sits in the background

I will post again b4 times out


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (17 October 2010)

CareyR said:



			BS I have never seen your lot before, they are totally stunning 

Click to expand...

Ah, cheers Carey Not the best pic in the world & trust me, that is there peeed off look, I think my daughter had been 'jump' training them!


----------



## Vizslak (17 October 2010)

Tilly 8 yr old rescue Bedlington/whippet x deerhound/greyhound


----------



## CAYLA (17 October 2010)

They can scale good heights





With the cat again





They LOVE the fire





They love cuddling up





My shaggy bot with my now departed old whippet x grey (I lsot her age 17 at the beginning of this year.





B4 amy became Carey R's amy





They love comfy beds






Will submit b4 kicked off


----------



## FestiveSpirit (17 October 2010)

Awww and Tilly is totally beautiful of course Vizslak 

I must admit I saw the pic of Shmaimey and squeaked   She looks so young and innocent there


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 October 2010)

mine is whippet/bearded collie/bedlington terrier and is a lovely person, BUT if she catches sight or scent of rabbit,squirrel,deer etc before i do, then i am in for a long wait.  she always has come back but it has been as long as 3 hours, so i have to be very careful where i walk as i like to have my dogs off lead most of the time..fine with cats as long as they are used to dogs and dont run...very affectionate with people and brilliant with other dogs.


----------



## CAYLA (17 October 2010)

My lazy beast





Merlin, my mams shaggy beast, he is flints brother





My whippet calling the RSPCA cos someone turned the fire off





They make fab cushions for one another Carey R's amy again, kindly letting little blue use her as a cushion





Having a hoon





The bull lurch finding the heat to much, as she lives outdoors


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 October 2010)

OOPS!!!! couldnt add second pic, trying again


----------



## CAYLA (17 October 2010)

Some like rolling in crap





They are well hard and dont really need those huge 12 togg coats you fin them in......right Carey?





Slip the dogs





Make sure u have atleast 2 settees





 A lucher pup I rehomed recently after being chucked from car





A litter of rescue we had in










I will bow out now b4 puter over heats, it always does when I spend this long in photo bucket


----------



## 3DE (17 October 2010)

Boyd - foxhound x grey - rescue from a farmer who was going to drown the pups 







Action shot







Lurcher stare







Despite a bad 2 years of no recall he is now near perfect!

Spot the lurcher?







Sit-stay at distance







And a last distance shot - can you tell I'm proud? I never thought we would get this...







Freddie - Saluki x grey - a rescue from www.lurcherlink.org (the best lurcher forum in the world!!!)







The lurcher stare







And the puppies!! Rescues again  Saluki x lab

Enzo







Cooper







Oh and lurchers will lie on each other to fit in any space constraints 













Oh and they are the best lap dogs!













Sorry photo overload!!!


----------



## Foxyfilly (17 October 2010)

Here's mine, technically a long dog but as most people have no idea
what one of those is, we just say lurcher.

























Poor dog is missing a leg lol!


----------



## frankie7 (17 October 2010)

oh wow they were all so cute!! thanks for taking the time to show me the pictures   trhe bedlington ones are especially cute and nice and shaggy!


----------



## Vizslak (17 October 2010)

Foxyfilly said:



			Here's mine, technically a long dog but as most people have no idea
what one of those is, we just say lurcher.

























Poor dog is missing a leg lol!
		
Click to expand...

Lol he's lovely how did he loose the leg? Whats his cross?


----------



## CAYLA (17 October 2010)

I too find it easier to just say lurcher, I think we have had that post way back when

He is indeedy nible on 3 legs, we had a lurcher pup in with 3 legs recently he was a pretty big lad.
He is the doubly of a saluki x grey we also had in recently (I rehomed him on LL)


----------



## Foxyfilly (17 October 2010)

He's a saluki x. He was a travellers dog who was probably hare coursed
and worked too hard. His leg was knackered but the brilliant rescue he
came from had him operated on and despite hydrotherapy etc it never
did come good. So the decision was made to amputate. He's been a
happy tripod for nearly 4 years, it doesnt affect him at all, as you can
see.


----------



## Vizslak (17 October 2010)

He looks fab on his 3 legs...lurchers seem to do very well on 3 legs! 
...and longdogs   lol
Yea Caylas right we did have the discussion a while back on here I think. You dont hear 'longdog' much anymore, everyone lumps lurchers and longdogs into the category of lurcher now...very hideously incorrect but I do it all the time too!


----------



## monochroma (17 October 2010)

Oops. Late to the party as usual. This is Daniel he's some kind of bull lurcher but I reckon he's mostly greyhound.





He does have a tail, he was just mid-wag. 

PS: They can be a bit mad and can rip great lumps out of your lawn when they turn at speed.


----------



## 3DE (17 October 2010)

monochroma said:



			PS: They can be a bit mad and can rip great lumps out of your lawn when they turn at speed. 





Click to expand...

Mine does that too but he kind of ducks and flips on his shoulder!


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 October 2010)

Awesome thread, really enjoyed it


----------



## Toffee44 (19 October 2010)

Dont venture in here too often, mmmm I like lurchers espesh fluffy ones. Good pictures.


----------



## GinaGem (22 October 2010)

Here's mine.

Dom, a rescue but we think he's some sort of mix of Greyhound/Bedlington/Whippet/Beaded Collie, he's cat friendly, a right wuss but very sweet.











































And Bes, again i guess a longdog but i'll still include her!  We think she's a mix of greyhound/whippet/suluki.  She's not cat friendly but we do manage to have her loose around the stables cats - they sensibly stay out of her way though.  She's either running or alseep, there's rarely much inbetween!  She's a bit of a diva but also extremly loyal.  She has a high prey drive - anything and everything is worth chasing.


----------



## jsr (22 October 2010)

Sigh. I was the person who believed all my friends when they told me lurchers were fabulous, they said they sleep all day, they said they only need quick bursts of exercise....NEVER ever trust anyone..honestly!!!













How rude!! And people say Staffies are vicious!!









This is Norris. Now been renamed as NAUGHTY *****ing Norris. 

He was 7 months old when I took him on. He's lived caged from birth because the breeder couldn't sell him. I took him to rehome via a rescue..I fostered him for 2 days, he got a home offer.  He went to the new home, he became a nervous wreak, cried, wouldn't go to the people and stopped eating. They were a lovely couple and they sadly said for Norris's sake he had to come back to me. I decided then the only thing I could do was keep him, he was very happy, relaxed and settled with my pack so as I had 5 I thought 1 more couldn't make much difference.

Wellllll now he's got his paws under the table. He's not scared anymore. He chews, he needs the most rediculas amount of exercise, he doesn't sleep much, he eats masses, he pooh's masses (luckily house training was perfect so that's not a problem), he bounces on my elderly dogs heads, he pokes the cat everytime he walks in the room, he hogs the sofa, he eats the JRT instead of the wabbits they are supposed to be chasing, he nicks Sidney's ball which sends Sidney into global meltdown...I really could go on but it's just boring.

ALL that aside....I adore the little sod and when he sneaks his head under my arm for cuddles I forget all his badness. One major advantage to him..he makes me laugh out loud!!! 2 weeks time we've decided he's got enough weight and muscle on to be chopped so hopefully that will chill him out abit too but don't believe all the hype, lurchers can be naughty and difficult....but worth every second of drama!!!!


----------

